# New Bolt in the house - upgrade underway



## jcthorne

First, its not so bad to open once you know where all the screws are. Two under the cable card cover, one above the HDMI port. Then the lid on the short end of the curve above the hard drive just pops off and there are 3 more screws under there. Then the main cover lifts right up. All, including hard drive mounting screw (1) are T10 standard torx.

WD 500 AV drive out, Samsung 2TB in. She boots just fine. Running guided setup now and will report back.

Other good news is that there is plenty of room for 12mm thick drives so lots of options out there. I ordered a 9mm ahead of time but, turns out was not necessary.

Will be back in a few with pics and results of guided setup. So exciting!


----------



## jcthorne

Initial setup screens are still in SD. Nearly the same as they have been on previous generations. New logo and flat grey tivo silhouette.


----------



## Kremlar

Thanks for the info! Is this the model you went with: ST2000LM003 ?


----------



## jcthorne

Kremlar said:


> Thanks for the info! Is this the model you went with: ST2000LM003 ?


Yes but there is nothing magical about that one. Knowing what I know now, I would have opted for a 3TB drive since the 12mm thick drives will fit fine.


----------



## jcthorne

Guided setup went fine. Bolt reports 243 HD hours of space.

You are now free to order your Bolt and drives....

Who will be the first to try a 4TB?


----------



## jcthorne

A couple pics of the innards and drive space:

https://goo.gl/photos/T1DB186PwqWJoD5x9

(I cannot believe this forum still does not support attaching images to the post and requires a third party server to host the pics....)

Glad to be the first to post all this and successful upgrade. Working as designed. Hope it helps.


----------



## moyekj

So is Plex client giving you > 720p option?


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> So is Plex client giving you > 720p option?


I'll get there. Activation takes a few hours. I activated online. All In option was offered at $599 but I respectfully declined.


----------



## dswallow

jcthorne said:


> (I cannot believe this forum still does not support attaching images to the post and requires a third party server to host the pics....)


You mean like this?


----------



## jcthorne

Yes! Plex 1080p direct streaming works! My plex server is running at 6 to 8% processor and no transcode task running. Picture quality is MUCH better on the home theater and the response rate for menus is amazing. So far this is GREAT!

Oh and the Tivo is MUCH more responsive.


----------



## Kremlar

> Yes but there is nothing magical about that one. Knowing what I know now, I would have opted for a 3TB drive since the 12mm thick drives will fit fine.


I know that a model or 2 exist, but they don't seem very readily available. Have you found a good, reliable, inexpensive source?


----------



## jcthorne

dswallow said:


> You mean like this?


yeah, like that. The attach image button kept asking for a URL would not let me upload. Where is it? must be a bit different than other forums I use.

Thanks for posting my pics!


----------



## dswallow

jcthorne said:


> yeah, like that. The attach image button kept asking for a URL would not let me upload. Where is it? must be a bit different than other forums I use.
> 
> Thanks for posting my pics!


Use the Browse button on the Manage Attachments window and upload it from your computer. Uploading from a URL probably has issues unless it's a clean non-SSL URL directly to the image with no logon/etc stuff involved.

About the only real annoyance here is the ultra-low resolution they will convert it to if it's too big an image. But it's a decent last-resort, I suppose.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Yes! Plex 1080p direct streaming works! My plex server is running at 6 to 8% processor and no transcode task running. Picture quality is MUCH better on the home theater and the response rate for menus is amazing. So far this is GREAT!
> 
> Oh and the Tivo is MUCH more responsive.


 Interesting. What are the specs on the source video that is not being transcoded? (Container, audio, video ). I guess the resources dedicated to built in Opera browser are beefier (especially RAM) which makes it possible.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Interesting. What are the specs on the source video that is not being transcoded? (Container, audio, video ). I guess the resources dedicated to built in Opera browser are beefier (especially RAM) which makes it possible.





Code:


General
Complete name                            : Z:\Video Archive\Television Shows\M\zzz.mp4
Format                                   : MPEG-4
Format profile                           : Base Media
Codec ID                                 : isom
File size                                : 1.64 GiB
Duration                                 : 43mn 3s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 5 453 Kbps
Collection                               : zzz
Season                                   : 3
Album                                    : zzz
Part/Position                            : 1
Part/Total                               : 1
Track name                               : Laws of Nature
Track name/Position                      : 1
Track name/Total                         : 3
Performer                                : zzz
Director                                 : Vincent Misiano
Actor                                    : Clark Gregg / Chloe Bennet / Ming-Na Wen / Iain De Caestecker / Elizabeth Henstridge / Brett Dalton / Nick Blood / B.J. Britt / Kyle MacLachlan / Henry Simmons / Adrianne Palicki / Ruth Negga / Luke Mitchell / Constance Zimmer / Matthew Willig / Juan Pablo Raba / Andrew Howard / Ido Mor / Daniel Messier / Kate Hilliard
Screenplay by                            : Jed Whedon / Maurissa Tancharoen
Genre                                    : Drama
ContentType                              : TV Show
Description                              : When Coulson and the team discover a new Inhuman, S.H.I.E.L.D. comes face to face with another organization searching for powered people. And still reeling from Simmons dramatic disappearance, Fitz goes to extreme lengths to try to learn how to get 
Recorded date                            : UTC 2015-09-29 07:00:00
Encoded date                             : UTC 2015-10-01 10:59:59
Tagged date                              : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:33
Writing application                      : MkvToMp4 [www.mkvtomp4.ru] version: 0.224 (x64)
Cover                                    : Yes
TVNetworkName                            : ABC (US)
Title/Sort                               : Laws of Nature / Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
LongDescription                          : When Coulson and the team discover a new Inhuman, S.H.I.E.L.D. comes face to face with another organization searching for powered people. And still reeling from Simmons dramatic disappearance, Fitz goes to extreme lengths to try to learn how to get her back.
AppleStoreCatalogID                      : 1044725937
AlbumTitleID                             : 689571082
PlayListID                               : 1030602281
Vendor                                   : Apple:vendor_id:2015-tt2364582
ContentRating                            : us-tv|TV-PG|400|

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Codec ID                                 : avc1
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                                 : 43mn 3s
Bit rate                                 : 5 066 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 13.1 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 23.976 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.102
Stream size                              : 1.52 GiB (93%)
Language                                 : English
Encoded date                             : UTC 2015-10-01 10:59:59
Tagged date                              : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:22
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709
Color range                              : Limited

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Codec ID                                 : ac-3
Duration                                 : 43mn 3s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 118 MiB (7%)
Language                                 : English
Encoded date                             : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:19
Tagged date                              : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:22

Text
ID                                       : 3
Format                                   : Timed Text
Muxing mode                              : sbtl
Codec ID                                 : tx3g
Duration                                 : 42mn 22s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 105 bps
Stream size                              : 32.5 KiB (0%)
Title                                    : CC / CC
Language                                 : English
Encoded date                             : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:21
Tagged date                              : UTC 2015-10-01 11:00:22


----------



## moyekj

Wow, that's really awesome! My guess is the CPU utilization you are seeing by Plex is simply a remux to different container.


----------



## kisby

jcthorne said:


> Bolt reports 243 HD hours of space.


where do you find this?


----------



## atmuscarella

jcthorne: Did your unit go through a software update? Could you post the software version you are on? 

Great Pics and info!

Thanks!


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Wow, that's really awesome! My guess is the CPU utilization you are seeing by Plex is simply a remux to different container.


Plex was only about 2%. The rest was other things running...like KMTTG....


----------



## aaronwt

jcthorne said:


> Guided setup went fine. Bolt reports 243 HD hours of space.
> 
> You are now free to order your Bolt and drives....
> 
> Who will be the first to try a 4TB?


I see BestBuy has the 4TB external Seagate with a 4TB 2.5" drive on sale for $180. I'm wondering if MFS Reformatter would work with the Bolt, if the Bolt can't handle 4TB drives natively.(plus BestBuy has 10% back in reward points too this week)


----------



## jcthorne

atmuscarella said:


> jcthorne: Did your unit go through a software update? Could you post the software version you are on?
> 
> Great Pics and info!
> 
> Thanks!


The Bolt did go through a software update. It is now running:

20.5.4.RC6-USC-11-849

They have completely rearranged the setup and information screens. System information is now under help. Its in HD though!


----------



## jcthorne

kisby said:


> where do you find this?


In system information, under help.


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> I see BestBuy has the 4TB external Seagate with a 4TB 2.5" drive on sale for $180. I'm wondering if MFS Reformatter would work with the Bolt, if the Bolt can't handle 4TB drives natively.(plus BestBuy has 10% back in reward points too this week)


That model has two 2TB drives inside.


----------



## Kremlar

3TB portable drives are not uncommon, but does anyone know of one that definitely has a SATA connector inside? Checking out the Toshiba Canvio Connect II but can't find anything that says one way or another...


----------



## series5orpremier

jcthorne said:


> Guided setup went fine. Bolt reports 243 HD hours of space.
> 
> You are now free to order your Bolt and drives....
> 
> Who will be the first to try a 4TB?


Thanks. More evidence of Bolts taking up substantially more of the hard drive space (not available for recordings) than Roamios do for some reason, or maybe that's a 2.5" drive thing. My real concern though is if OTA or cable ever actually broadcasts in 4K that 240 hours of HD in theory is only 60 hours of 4K space. But I'll try not to lose sleep if I ever buy a Bolt because I know 4K broadcasts won't happen for a very long time if ever, probably further off than the working life of these boxes.


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> That model has two 2TB drives inside.


This review
http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_4tb_backup_plus_portable_drive_review

lists the Seagate Backup Plus 4TB (USB 3.0 2.5" Portable Hard Drive) STDR4000100 as the first portable SMR drive with a 4TB 2.5" drive.

And I've also read that the drive is a Samsung Momentus 4TB.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/seagate...lack/8915094.p?id=1219697997754&skuId=8915094
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178781

The Seagate Fast Plus model has two, 2TB drives in it(in a RAID 0 config). I use two of them with my XBOnes.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/seagate...lack/5127078.p?id=1219111161080&skuId=5127078


----------



## kisby

for those of us who already set up our Bolts, but now want to add a larger hard drive, do we still need to upgrade software after the hard drive change? reset out faves? go all the way through guided setup?


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> This review
> http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_4tb_backup_plus_portable_drive_review
> 
> lists the Seagate Backup Plus 4TB (USB 3.0 2.5" Portable Hard Drive) STDR4000100 as the first portable SMR drive with a 4TB 2.5" drive.
> 
> And I've also read that the drive is a Samsung Momentus 4TB.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/seagate...lack/8915094.p?id=1219697997754&skuId=8915094
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178781
> 
> The Seagate Fast Plus model has two, 2TB drives in it(in a RAID 0 config). I use two of them with my XBOnes.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/seagate...lack/5127078.p?id=1219111161080&skuId=5127078


Okay I see, you're referring to the STDR and not the STDA model. Interesting, I wasn't aware there was such a thing as a 4TB 2.5 yet.


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> Okay I see, you're referring to the STDR and not the STDA model. Interesting, I wasn't aware there was such a thing as a 4TB 2.5 yet.


I wasn't either until this week. One of the posters here or at Zatz had mentioned them.


----------



## Kremlar

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Porta...F8&qid=1443995470&sr=8-1&keywords=STDR4000100

Top Amazon review says it's 2 drives.


----------



## keenanSR

Kremlar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Porta...F8&qid=1443995470&sr=8-1&keywords=STDR4000100
> 
> Top Amazon review says it's 2 drives.


I read that too, but I'm not sure if the reviews haven't been crossed between the two models, something that's not unheard of at Amazon.


----------



## jcthorne

The HD hours are based on current mpeg2 transmissions. 4k is transmitted/streamed using HVEC. The storage requirements of approx 5 to 6 GB per hour are roughly the same. HVEC is two full evolution cycles newer compression technology.

2 TB should be plenty sufficient.

The drive I used reports 1.83GB formatted capacity. I think the drive manufactures are getting further from the truth each round. Its not a bytes/ bits and powers of 2 issue any longer. Its a 'nominal' 2TB drive.....marketing speak for not really 2TB.


----------



## Kremlar

I think you're right... that 4TB Seagate may have a single drive in it now.

jcthorne - Do you think the Bolt would fit a 15mm drive?


----------



## keenanSR

jcthorne said:


> The HD hours are based on current mpeg2 transmissions. 4k is transmitted/streamed using HVEC. The storage requirements of approx 5 to 6 GB per hour are roughly the same. HVEC is two full evolution cycles newer compression technology.
> 
> 2 TB should be plenty sufficient.


I'm fine with 2TB, it's what I put in my Roamio Basic. But I think Aaron supplies recorded TV for most of Virginia so more storage is a must for him!


----------



## jcthorne

Kremlar said:


> I think you're right... that 4TB Seagate may have a single drive in it now.
> 
> jcthorne - Do you think the Bolt would fit a 15mm drive?


Yep. There is a good half inch of open space above the drive. No idea if the Bolt will format it.


----------



## jcthorne

kisby said:


> for those of us who already set up our Bolts, but now want to add a larger hard drive, do we still need to upgrade software after the hard drive change? reset out faves? go all the way through guided setup?


You get to start over from a blank state.


----------



## Kremlar

Just curious, I know with the existing TiVos that a special format utility is needed for drives over 3TB. With the existing TiVos, what happens when you try to use a drive larger than 3TB without this format? Does it error during setup, or does it format to only 2TB?


----------



## aaronwt

Kremlar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Portable-External-Storage-STDR4000100/dp/B00ZTRXFBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443995470&sr=8-1&keywords=STDR4000100
> 
> Top Amazon review says it's 2 drives.


All the models are confusing. Maybe it's the slim one? I don't know. I will need to wait anyway. I really shouldn't jump into it without knowing for sure. The only thing I know for sure is the 2TB seagate external is $90. And will work in the Bolt. But I really need at least double that if I decide to move to the Bolt.


----------



## moyekj

I assume kmttg still works for downloads and RPC commands with the Bolt? Have you tried copying over 1Ps yet?


----------



## kisby

I purchased http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-HN-M201RAD-Momentus-SpinPoint-ST2000LM003/dp/B00I8O6OQ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1443998418&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+Seagate+HN-M201RAD+Momentus+SpinPoint+ST2000LM003+2TB+2.5-Inch+SATA+III+Notebook+Hard+Drive+9.5MM it will arrive Tuesday. If I can install it without bricking my new Tivo, then anyone can!

I'll let you know!


----------



## mrizzo80

Any Bolt owners want to put up a video showing off the speed improvements (navigating around the UI, opening OTT apps and playing an episode, opening a 1P episode list with a large list of streaming episodes -- this usually takes like 3 seconds to load on a Roamio unless the list gets cached, etc)?

EDIT: Generally speaking, are the speed improvements mainly incremental or significant? Roamio's are pretty fast, but I'm sucker for speed.


----------



## moyekj

What kind of speed do you get for TS downloads using the Bolt? I see it has Gigabit ethernet so I would think you should be able to get > 200 Mbps since the Roamio can go download at ~ 130 Mbps.


----------



## Blakeintosh

After doing some searching, it looks like the current largest 2.5 inch drive is the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 15mm height drive. It's power consumption is a bit higher at 1.7 watts which while the stock WD 500GB WD5000LUCT using 1.4 watts.

The drive is for sale on a few sites, priced around $200. Using this drive would get the Bolt up to the same storage capacity as a Roamio Pro....not bad.


----------



## lessd

Blakeintosh said:


> After doing some searching, it looks like the current largest 2.5 inch drive is the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 15mm height drive. It's power consumption is a bit higher at 1.7 watts which while the stock WD 500GB WD5000LUCT using 1.4 watts.
> 
> The drive is for sale on a few sites, priced around $200. Using this drive would get the Bolt up to the same storage capacity as a Roamio Pro....not bad.


Any reason you could not just add an extension to the Bolt hard drive connector and put a normal 3.5" drive outside the Bolt cabinet, may not look good but if the bolt is not on a table so you can't see this external drive, you could have a much less expensive large Bolt.


----------



## Blakeintosh

lessd said:


> Any reason you could not just add an extension to the Bolt hard drive connector and put a normal 3.5" drive outside the Bolt cabinet, may not look good but if the bolt is not on a table so you can't see this external drive, you could have a much less expensive large Bolt.


Now that sounds like a real home-brew job.  The limiting factor would be power draw from the power adapter. Also, if there are any cooling issues with leaving the case open, from the standpoint of air redirection from the CPU.

Can someone with a Bolt, confirm the specs on the power adapter? Is it the same as a base Roamio/Romio OTA?


----------



## Kremlar

> Any reason you could not just add an extension to the Bolt hard drive connector and put a normal 3.5" drive outside the Bolt cabinet, may not look good but if the bolt is not on a table so you can't see this external drive, you could have a much less expensive large Bolt.


Why not use the eSATA connector?


----------



## lessd

Kremlar said:


> Why not use the eSATA connector?


Does the eSATA connector have power for the drive ? I don't think so, but I could be wrong. I do have one of my computers with an extension SATA cable, works great with any SATA drive, no extra power needed.


----------



## Kremlar

I believe eSATA us just data, no power.


----------



## kisby

are we SURE you cannot add a larger external hard drive than the 1TB WD thing? Has anyone tried?


----------



## Blakeintosh

kisby said:


> are we SURE you cannot add a larger external hard drive than the 1TB WD thing? Has anyone tried?


Yes I have. I have a 2TB Western Digital DVR Expander drive. I plugged it in to my Roamio Pro and got a message stating that only specific DVR Expander drives are permitted. It listed around 5 models, and they are all previous generation DVR Expanders, from 500 GB to 1 TB, as well as the current 1 TB model.

TiVo has blocked access to all external drives, except for their white list. WeaKnees seems to have programmatically figured out how to get around that white list.

Here is TiVo's official list of supported DVR Expander drives:
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Troubleshooting/DVR-Expander-Troubleshooting


----------



## HarperVision

Blakeintosh said:


> Yes I have. I have a 2TB Western Digital DVR Expander drive. I plugged it in to my Roamio Pro and got a message stating that only specific DVR Expander drives are permitted. It listed around 5 models, and they are all previous generation DVR Expanders, from 500 GB to 1 TB, as well as the current 1 TB model. TiVo has blocked access to all external drives, except for their white list. WeaKnees seems to have programmatically figured out how to get around that white list.


Well that sux. Doesn't TiVo realize that things like this are what keeps them "fringe"? Make it simple for people would ya, geez!


----------



## faulkton

Blakeintosh said:


> Now that sounds like a real home-brew job.  The limiting factor would be power draw from the power adapter. Also, if there are any cooling issues with leaving the case open, from the standpoint of air redirection from the CPU.
> 
> Can someone with a Bolt, confirm the specs on the power adapter? Is it the same as a base Roamio/Romio OTA?


I like it. Hide the 3.5" under the hump..suddeny the curved designe makes sense!


----------



## Blakeintosh

HarperVision said:


> Well that sux. Doesn't TiVo realize that things like this are what keeps them "fringe"? Make it simple for people would ya, geez!


The strange thing is that they chose to do a specific white list for external drives, but there are zero restrictions for internal drives! You can pretty much use any internal drive under the sun in the internal bay! Not only that, TiVo made it even easier to change the internal drive by designing Roamios to automatically format blank drives (up to 3 TB). Yet, external drives get all the scrutiny.

I have a feeling that the external drive scrutiny was programmed in back when the esata port was introduced on the S3 models. TiVo has relaxed a lot of the restrictions on Enthusiast tweaking that we on TCF enjoy trying. Given that Ira Bahr didn't seem to be aware of the external drive restrictions, perhaps we will see the restrictions removed in a future software update. One can dream, anyway.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> I assume kmttg still works for downloads and RPC commands with the Bolt? Have you tried copying over 1Ps yet?


1Ps were moved from Roamio to Bolt using kmttg without a hitch as far as I can tell. So far they are recording and working fine. Even streaming 1Ps moved over.

I cannot push video to the Bolt yet and kmttg still does not recognize it by its given name. Activation is still pending at tivo.com as well. Just takes time I suppose. They said 24 hours.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> What kind of speed do you get for TS downloads using the Bolt? I see it has Gigabit ethernet so I would think you should be able to get > 200 Mbps since the Roamio can go download at ~ 130 Mbps.


It transfers from Bolt to kmttg at 230 Mbps using ts downloads.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> 1Ps were moved from Roamio to Bolt using kmttg without a hitch as far as I can tell. So far they are recording and working fine. Even streaming 1Ps moved over.
> 
> I cannot push video to the Bolt yet and kmttg still does not recognize it by its given name. Activation is still pending at tivo.com as well. Just takes time I suppose. They said 24 hours.





jcthorne said:


> It transfers from Bolt to kmttg at 230 Mbps using ts downloads.


 Sounds great, thanks. Between these things and Plex 1080p and SkipMode it may well be worth splurging for one of these things when a 6 tuner version becomes available.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

jcthorne said:


> You get to start over from a blank state.


do we have to reconfigure our cable cards if install a new hard drive?


----------



## buckweet1980

How long does the plex app take to load?


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> What kind of speed do you get for TS downloads using the Bolt? I see it has Gigabit ethernet so I would think you should be able to get > 200 Mbps since the Roamio can go download at ~ 130 Mbps.


The Roamio Pro/Plus will already get 220mbps speeds. While in standby with no tuners buffering. I'm curious if the Bolt might be able to double or triple that speed.


----------



## aaronwt

jcthorne said:


> It transfers from Bolt to kmttg at 230 Mbps using ts downloads.


Was that with the tuners buffering? If so that is a decent improvement. If not then it would be disappointing since the RoamioPro already will hit 220Mb/s transfer rates.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> The Roamio Pro/Plus will already get 220mbps speeds. While in standby with no tuners buffering. I'm curious if the Bolt might be able to double or triple that speed.


 I never use standby, so normal use is what I'm interested in.


----------



## montivette

mrizzo80 said:


> Any Bolt owners want to put up a video showing off the speed improvements (navigating around the UI, opening OTT apps and playing an episode, opening a 1P episode list with a large list of streaming episodes -- this usually takes like 3 seconds to load on a Roamio unless the list gets cached, etc)?
> 
> EDIT: Generally speaking, are the speed improvements mainly incremental or significant? Roamio's are pretty fast, but I'm sucker for speed.


I put up a link to basic video of bolt going through some menus and launching Vudu, Netflix, Amazon if you want to check it out.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532557


----------



## jcthorne

buckweet1980 said:


> How long does the plex app take to load?


First time just a few seconds. Leaving and returning is much faster.


----------



## jcthorne

aaronwt said:


> Was that with the tuners buffering? If so that is a decent improvement. If not then it would be disappointing since the RoamioPro already will hit 220Mb/s transfer rates.


That was in normal all tuners buffering mode. I do not use standby.


----------



## krkaufman

series5orpremier said:


> Thanks. More evidence of Bolts taking up substantially more of the hard drive space (not available for recordings) than Roamios do for some reason, or maybe that's a 2.5" drive thing. My real concern though is if OTA or cable ever actually broadcasts in 4K that 240 hours of HD in theory is only 60 hours of 4K space.


I'm seeing a lot of space above the existing eSATA port for Dremeling and fixing another faux eSATA connection onto there, for an externally attached "internal" 6TB 3.5" drive. The theory could be tested, easily enough, with the BOLT's top removed and a bare drive powered by an external adapter.


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> I'm seeing a lot of space above the existing eSATA port for Dremeling and fixing another faux eSATA connection onto there, for an externally attached "internal" 6TB 3.5" drive. The theory could be tested, easily enough, with the BOLT's top removed and a bare drive powered by an external adapter.


First we need to see if a 4TB 2.5" drive will work. In another thread, Kremlar, got a 2.5" 4TB drive out of the Seagate STDR4000100 external drive. And is trying to get it to work in the Bolt. But so far from what he's posted, it hasn't worked yet.


----------



## moyekj

@jcthorne, I'm curious if you can dump the RPC information for a show in kmttg (bindkey 'r') for a show that works for SkipMode? I'm wondering if it will show the commercial points in the database. Most likely it's not in the local TiVo database and the info comes from tivo.com, but curious just in case.


----------



## jcthorne

Here ya go:



Code:


   "episodic": true,
   "subscriptionForCollectionIdAndChannel": [{
      "useOfferStartPadding": false,
      "useOfferEndPadding": false,
      "bodyId": "",
      "type": "subscription"
   }],
   "channel": {
      "logoIndex": 65555,
      "isDigital": true,
      "channelNumber": "11-1",
      "isDiscovered": false,
      "isReceived": true,
      "isBlocked": false,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "isHdtv": true,
      "isKidZone": false,
      "type": "channel",
      "callSign": "KHOUDT",
      "isHidden": false,
      "isEntitled": true,
      "sourceType": "terrestrial",
      "name": "KHOUDT",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",
      "isFavorite": false,
      "stationId": "tivo:st.3695440"
   },
   "rating": [{
      "type": "typedTvRating",
      "value": "14"
   }],
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "mimeType": "video/mpg2",
   "type": "recording",
   "suggestionScore": 0,
   "remindUser": false,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "originalAirdate": "2015-10-05",
   "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",
   "state": "complete",
   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
      "subscriptionType": "seasonPass",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.2049",
      "type": "subscriptionIdentifier"
   }],
   "contentType": "video",
   "tvRating": "14",
   "drm": {
      "cgms": "copyFreely",
      "multiRoomStream": true,
      "tivoToGo": true,
      "multiRoomView": true,
      "type": "drm",
      "recordingPlaybackPolicy": "allowed",
      "mrsPlaybackPolicy": "allowed"
   },
   "image": [
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_70x53.jpg",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 53
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_89x67.jpg",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 67
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_93x70.jpg",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 70
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_100x75.jpg",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 75
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_104x78.jpg",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 78
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_119x89.jpg",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 89
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_120x90.jpg",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 90
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_139x104.jpg",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 104
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_150x113.jpg",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 113
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_167x125.jpg",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 125
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_200x150.jpg",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 150
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_267x200.jpg",
         "width": 267,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 200
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_240x180.jpg",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 180
      },
      {
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/847/816/317847816/showcaseBanner_360x270.jpg",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "height": 270
      }
   ],
   "requestedEndPadding": 0,
   "scheduledEndTime": "2015-10-06 01:59:00",
   "colorType": "color",
   "quality": "best",
   "requestedEndTime": "2015-10-06 01:59:00",
   "size": 5232640,
   "subtitle": "Fish Filet",
   "actualEndTime": "2015-10-06 01:58:59",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.3695440.11-1.terrestrial.2015-10-06-01-00-00.3540",
   "desiredDeletion": "2015-10-08 01:00:00",
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating",
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.5"
   }],
   "partnerCollectionId": "EP019223320025",
   "actualStartTime": "2015-10-06 00:59:59",
   "episodeNum": [3],
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.335095663",
   "description": "Sylvester goes under cover in a federal prison in hope of saving three judges' lives; the team must orchestrate a prison break when Sylvester's life is threatened.",
   "title": "Scorpion",
   "hdtv": true,
   "collectionTitle": "Scorpion",
   "duration": 3536,
   "scheduledStartTime": "2015-10-06 01:00:00",
   "startTime": "2015-10-06 01:00:00",
   "transportType": "stream",
   "bodyId": "tsn:8490001901FF96A",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.317847816",
   "isAdult": false,
   "watchedTime": 0,
   "cc": true,
   "diskPartition": "user",
   "requestedStartPadding": 0,
   "seasonNumber": 2,
   "isNew": true,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "requestedStartTime": "2015-10-06 01:00:00",
   "descriptionLanguage": "English",
   "expectedDeletion": "2038-01-19 03:14:00",
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.2059"
}


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> I never use standby, so normal use is what I'm interested in.


I just tried some transfers to my PC while the Bolt was in standby. The speeds were around 310Mb/s. But I saw it go as high as 340Mb/s. I'll need to check the Bolt to see what it shows for the transfer rate. But that is much faster than the 220Mb/s speeds I see with the Roamio Pro in the same situation.

EDIT: I just checked the Bolt and it shows that for the last transfer(an hour long HD show), the transfer rate was 287Mb/s.


----------



## Cybernut

Hey jcthorne,

First, thanks for sharing your findings with the drive upgrade on Bolt (and thanks to others too who chimed in with their Bolt upgrade experiments).

Second, I just wanted to mention that I have a Premiere upgraded to 4TB for over a year and half. My 4TB yields 640 HD hours...and I also during the Premiere drive upgrade process had used a 2TB drive, which yielded 320 HD hours. So I believe that by plunking in the 2TB drive into Bolt, it is using the drive fine but not using all the available space. Otherwise I believe you would have seen around 320 HD hours, instead of 243 HD hours that you are getting.

You may or may not have heard of some other TCF tinkerers like jmbach and ggieseke who frequent the Tivo Upgrade center subforum here (jmbach was the one who devised the Premiere 3+TB upgrade method and ggieseke has also worked quite a bit in related areas). I would point you to them (if you are interested) to see if they can help you get to 320 HD hours...of course, it may take putting the 2TB drive through some Linux tools to expand/resize partitions, but you do have you stock Tivo drive intact anyway in case of some mishap. Just thought I'd mention it.

Here's jmbach's 4TB Premiere upgrade thread -> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513785 (and the folks there have upgraded Premieres and Roamios to 8TB AFAIK).


----------



## djjuice

just a FYI, I'm currently using the 2TB samsung drive and this drive "chirps" every once in a while. From research this appears to be a common item with this drive when entering a lower power mode. I've ordered the 2TB WD drive and will see if that works any better


----------



## keenanSR

djjuice said:


> just a FYI, I'm currently using the 2TB samsung drive and this drive "chirps" every once in a while. From research this appears to be a common item with this drive when entering a lower power mode. I've ordered the 2TB WD drive and will see if that works any better


Which Samsung(model number?) is doing the chirping?

Thanks


----------



## djjuice

keenanSR said:


> Which Samsung(model number?) is doing the chirping?
> 
> Thanks


Samsung Seagate HN-M201RAD Momentus SpinPoint ST2000LM003 2TB

the same one mentioned on page 1.

the WD WD20NPVX drive will show up tomorrow.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm still surprised WD is using four platters for their 2TB 2.5 inch drive and it came out in 2013. The Toshiba 3TB 2.5 inch uses four platters(came out in 2015) and the Seagate/Samsung 4TB 2.5 inch uses five platters(came out in 2015).

WD must have a larger capacity 2.5 inch drive coming out soon since it's been over two years since the 2TB version was released.


----------



## djjuice

aaronwt said:


> I'm still surprised WD is using four platters for their 2TB 2.5 inch drive and it came out in 2013. The Toshiba 3TB 2.5 inch uses four platters(came out in 2015) and the Seagate/Samsung 4TB 2.5 inch uses five platters(came out in 2015).
> 
> WD must have a larger capacity 2.5 inch drive coming out soon since it's been over two years since the 2TB version was released.


while the drive fits, there isnt room for the 2 middle clips to clip I ended up breaking my 2 middle clips, i would avoid this drive. now I have to hope at one point there are some spare parts.


----------



## aaronwt

djjuice said:


> while the drive fits, there isnt room for the 2 middle clips to clip I ended up breaking my 2 middle clips, i would avoid this drive. now I have to hope at one point there are some spare parts.


If the drive is no more than 15mm thick, it will fit without any problem in the Bolt. I've messed with five Bolts installing my two 4TB, 5 platter, 15mm drives in them. And never broke any clips because of the thickness of the hard drive.
Granted it's right on the edge of the size that will fit in there, but no clips break etc. If you are using a 15 mm drive and your clips are breaking, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## dianebrat

aaronwt said:


> If the drive is no more than 15mm thick, it will fit without any problem in the Bolt. I've messed with five Bolts installing my two 4TB, 5 platter, 15mm drives in them. And never broke any clips because of the thickness of the hard drive.
> Granted it's right on the edge of the size that will fit in there, but no clips break etc. If you are using a 15 mm drive and your clips are breaking, you are doing something wrong.


Clearly not all clips are created equally, my NIB Bolt was rattling inside like broken plastic, and sure enough when I opened it at least 2 of the clips were already snapped off possibly all, so when I opened it I had zero clips left and I was very gentle.


----------

